
“Guadalajara has disappeared”: The 1992 Guadalajara Sewer Explosions (2009) - pttrsmrt
http://ecperez.blogspot.com/2009/04/day-city-blew-up-1992-guadalajara-sewer.html?m=1
======
tomohawk
Yet another government caused disaster. Government run oil company builds
poorly engineered pipeline that leaks into sewer system designed to not be a
sewer, causing massive explosions killing at least 230 people, followed by
government cover up.

